# where do advertise your t shirt business to grow



## rebellioncc (Aug 19, 2007)

I've starting to try advertise my own t shirt company with my own designs but lately I have been getting no buyers for the site. In experts opinion, is it best to show a design of the shirt thur graphics or a design of the shirt already made but make one to show it, so people can see what it looks like.

 

give me your direct opinions no favors because want to succeed in doing this biz

thank you


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Steven,

I would say you should show the actual printed shirt and then if you want a close up of the print, you caould use the actual file to show the details. But I would think buyers would want to see what they are actually buying.


----------



## rebellioncc (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks
I think starting to agree


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

yup, pictures, pictures, pictures. Ive never bought anything before actually seeing an actually image of the product, no matter what it is.


----------



## shirt2go (Mar 8, 2008)

Just an opinion but do you have friends you can give the tees too provided they will wear them and tell others where to get them. There is no better advertising tghan word of mouth and everyone loves something free. Your friends also likely want you to succeed so they will help you. Just a thought.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

umm, Advertise everywhere you can think of. There was a recent thread on advertising on your vehicle. I have been meaning to get this done myself but just haven't done it yet. This is a really great thread it was posted within the last week. But this is just one of many great ideas you will find here.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, Steven - I think pictures of people wearing your designs would be a big help. Also, that flashing graphic on your homepage is very distracting. I would drop that. To me, nothing says 1990's more than that sort of graphic.


----------

